# 4.5 month old calf with scours



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Last night I found a 4.5 month old highland calf had the scours. And I mean like clear liquid. He was drinking and nursing. This morning, he was at the water by himself, but appeared to still have the scours. What is the best option in this case. Treat myself and how, or call the vet? And how soon? Thanks.

KMA1


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I would get him and the mother up in a pen so you can monitor how he is doing for a few days. Give him a shot of antibiotics and some electrolytes. If he doesn't improve in a day or so, then call the vet.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Clear scours, never heard of it...I'd call a vet, maybe the Mercks manual needs to be revised....Sure he's not a her's?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Haha - Topside, that was my thought too. If the calf stays bright eyed and lively I would just watch close to make sure it keeps doing OK. If it gets droopy ears or acts lethargic, yes, contact your vet.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Linn,

Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately I did not get it until yesterday. However, I did just what you suggested. Put mother and calf up and gave him homemade electrolyte solution to drink on Friday morning. He was looking pretty sick by then. Called the vet, who was out. Later the vet called and suggested giving him LA200 shots per label and and a ounce of imodium AD twice a day and call the next morning if he looked worse. Did this. Next morning he was no worse but no better. Kept up electrolytes, imodium and LA200 Saturday and Sunday. By Sunday afternoon he was better. Monday continued to give electrolytes, but his bowl movement was solid again. Let them out Monday night. Thanks for the advice. 

Yes, it is definately a bull topside1 and MO Cows and scours is a term I've herd all my life for diarehea in calves and cows. Just never saw anything like this where he was shooting out a clear 6 foot blast every 30-45 minutes.

KMA1


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad he came around! Sorry, didn't mean to insult, but clear liquid out the back sure sounded like a heifer peeing.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

pig scours medicine always works great for me. I always like to give a probiotic a few days to a week after any kind of antibiotic to build back up their little gut bacteria.


----------

